# new polaris sxs!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are releasing the info on there "newly designed SxS" on Jan. 1, 2011!!!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I saw that! And they are giving away a RZR... I had to sign up! Its on Polaris website...


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

:goodnews: Hopefully it blows the Commander out of the water.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone want to take a guess what it's going to be?

MY Guess, is its a MUD READY SxS. Like the Outty XMR.

I would imagine that it will have HL's name all over it but... Still....


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm guessing a boost in the cc department. Maybe a HO version of the 850XP motor dropped into a redesigned chassis that'll edge out the Commander in the HP battle for a few months. The picture on the website only shows the headlights, but I'm guessing HIDs from the looks of the pics. Could be just for show though. A mud ready SxS would be sweet. They have already built them on "Destination Polaris".


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I hope they throw a 2 cylinder 1000 with a off road suspension and stock 29.5s, stock radio. Hopefully cheaper than a commander.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

A mud ready side by side with 29.5 outlaws and the 850(or bigger) motor would be sweet!!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

My dad just bought a RZR S last week. I dont think I should tell him about this just yet.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i dont see any filings for a new engine.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Ha I just bought a 2011 LE as well. Oh well. I see a 1000cc long travel dune/baja edition coming out. It will be a Glamsis special.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I'd at least like to see the 850 and a bit larger of a bed. If they could keep the weight down and dont detune the 850 it would be bad ***.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

:worthless:

Just sayn'


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

This is all we get until Jan 1


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Bet you it comes with HID's ha


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

hmmmmm im waiting lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Rumor : Larger displacement, larger bed, geared to stomp a mud hole in Commander's a$$.
But no news of fixing the front diff issues ??


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

The head light looks like its going to be some kind of razor


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

92HP....


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

There has been some speculation in the magazines that they will go with the engine out of the 850 in the RZR S as early as 2012.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought i already posted this . I know i did on RDC . But the rumors i have heard . and have gotten email confermation on since i used to work at a polaris dealership they are having techs go to a new class for service and ETC.. yall know it goes.. As they say its a hole new class of SxS it is gonna be a RZR 850-RZR 1000 . Artic cat had a proto type a fews years back that had a 1000CC motor in it . I dont know if it made market or not. but i know the Can-AM Commanders are selling like wildfire down here 25 miles east of crosby.. 

So my guess is a RZR with bigger motor
850-1000CC 
Mud Ready possibly w/ 29.5 laws or 30in backs . 
:bigok:

Polaris is probably about to blow someone out of the water ..


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Polaris said Can-Am would be best for 30 days. Its well past 30 days so something is bout to happen.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

This seems to be about the most common prediction from what I've been reading:

950 twin 
97 hp
6" longer
same 60" width
chromoly frame
4 point harnesses
2 seat and 4 seat version
Aggressive new front design


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I heard it can fly


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> I thought i already posted this . I know i did on RDC . But the rumors i have heard . and have gotten email confermation on since i used to work at a polaris dealership they are having techs go to a new class for service and ETC.. yall know it goes.. As they say its a hole new class of SxS it is gonna be a RZR 850-RZR 1000 . Artic cat had a proto type a fews years back that had a 1000CC motor in it . I dont know if it made market or not. but i know the Can-AM Commanders are selling like wildfire down here 25 miles east of crosby..
> 
> So my guess is a RZR with bigger motor
> 850-1000CC
> ...



Yes there is a prowler 1000...........


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

bump... found this on another forum... looks legit?? 2011 RZR XP 875cc??

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/ofhrv/ofmcatv_comply/2011/polaris_sv_um0130083_875.pdf


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm ready to see what this bad boy is going to look like


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

heard it was going to have a 50 shot of nitrous just in case


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Under fuel type it says CNG or LNG???? That would be a good thing....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Got an email at midnight.... 


http://m.polarisindustries.com/en-u...11-BCF9-0017A4A77F44&WT.mc_ev=email&WT.mc_id=


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

*New 2011 Polaris Ranger RZR XP 900*


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Just copy and paste the YouTube link... Don't use the embed code


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

ok :thinking:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nevermind... Tapatalk screwed up the code... My bad


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well i hate to say it but i think the hype was better than the result. i mean it aint bad looking but im curious how well its gona make it in real world testing and if it can put the 88hp to the ground well.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Dang it! That's a wide dune machine!! Not for me. Wont work on our trails.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

How about that msrp!?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

:bigeyes: 16,000!!! Not ME !!!!!!
http://www.polarisindustries.com/en...-vehicles/ranger-rzr-xp-900/pages/photos.aspx


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Is it bad to say I'm kinda disappointed and let down?? I mean they have all this hype about a new class of sxs but they don't, to me they didn't even come close to competing with the commander, I may be wrong but the commanded 1000 is a Tad cheaper


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Nevermind... Tapatalk screwed up the code... My bad


its aight man, was hoping that i didnt do anything i wasnt supposed to :bigok:


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Too expensive for me. I would have been happier if they put the 850 motor in the current RZR, move the cluster to the driver side, and about 6 more inches of bed but this should be a hit with the dune runners out west.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

The RZR XP will rule the dunes, and blow the Commander away in sport performance. Well let's face it, the RZR S beats the Commander in sport performance. The shootout between the RZR S and Commander in this months copy of Dirt Wheels only confirms that statement. Unfortunately, a 64" width won't work on 90% of the trails we ride in WV...I was really hoping for a mud ready RZR or regular RZR with this new engine dropped in.


----------



## brutus78 (Dec 1, 2010)

18,000 to much for my blood think ill spend that on a truck before i ever spend on something to take in the woods and thrash on the trails with there gettin rediculous with the price here


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. Perfect for out west, especially with the 3-link rear end.

They definitely built and are marketing this for the west coast.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Agreed. Perfect for out west, especially with the 3-link rear end.
> 
> They definitely built and are marketing this for the west coast.


Very true. Polaris knows they will sell like hot cakes too, especially being that the west coaster has to have the biggest, baddest and fast thing out. Plus the majority of people that will buying them wont even flinch at the high price tag.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Agreed. Def a west coast thing. It serves no purpose out here.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

went to the dealer to pick up my buddies new 800 razor, and they had the 900 in the showroom. That thing looks bada**. The pics and videos don't do it justice.


----------

